#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  приглашаю к сотрудничеству..

## Asteriks

Друзья, запускаем новый проект о Восточной Медицине - клуб "Garudas", основная идея которого - изучение и реализация методик Тибетской медицины, аюрведы, китайской медицины и ряда других направлений лечения и оздоровления стран Востока. Концепция проекта - это взаимодействие с врачами западной и восточной медицины для изучения, реализации и синтеза методов оздоровления. 
Проект не коммерческий, в прямом смысле слова, и работа клуба не строится по принципу медицинского центра, коих уже достаточное количество. Клуб привлекает к сотрудничеству независимых специалистов и исследователей. В своей работе клуб проводит обучающие семинары, реализуют оздоровительные программы, организует приёмы специалистов данных областей. Основная концепция - это взаимодействие и сотрудничество врача и пациента: каждый доктор мастер своего дела и каждому человеку требуется уникальный подход.

----------

Janna (10.04.2011), Еше Нинбо (09.04.2011)

----------

